# New gig! (Grade 5 Titanium)



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

I got my new gig from Jim Cosson in the mail today!Time to start looking for that 30" Double digit fish!!!! I know shes waiting on me :thumbsup:


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

I got mine in today also. They are awesome. Been using his other titanium ones, which are killer, but he says these are better. I see he personalized yours too. (name) awesome, arent they. I lllike it


----------



## jbtide (Oct 15, 2012)

That thing looks sweet. Do you mind me asking how much you paid for one? Are there different sizes (number of prongs)?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I haven't had a chance to use my grade 5 yet, but I'll admit its hard not pick it up and admire it every time I walk by it. It is scary light. Definitely will be in the boat on the first trip I make.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

JB, Jim will chime in here soon, he watches quite often. I know he has 4 and 5 prongers, and also makes a sheephead gig, which is HUGE. It looks like a hay fork! I usually give that one to folks on a charter trip, when they miss more than 2 fish, as a joke.
He will chime in soon. Remember, when you get one, put it on one of the fine bamboo poles that five prongs make.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey Ron,
You are right about the large gigs, you can tell you have had it in your hands after a few hours, then you pick up the light gig combo with the bamboo handle and you are good for another 4 hours of fishing  and as the prongs, how ever many you think you need, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, ??????  I like the 4 prong, you can use it to measure the fish if you are not sure if it is legal or not, the 4 prong is about 4" wide.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

*missing fish*

Hey Ron, 
I have a rule on my boat, if you miss three fish you strike out , and someone else gets to gig for a spell ! Only room for one to gig on my rig.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

I hear you, Jim.....When you and I go this summer, we will cut shirt tails when one of us misses! When I charter, I have to bite my lip when they miss them, especially when it is a 25" plus fish. I can fish three at a time.


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

*That's*

A damn good looking Gig! Does he have a contact and does he a make a 3 prong?


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

jigmaster said:


> A damn good looking Gig! Does he have a contact and does he a make a 3 prong?


Jigmaster, just PM Cosson Gigs (Jim) . He can make you a 3 prong no problem.

The best time to go fishing is when you can!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Very nice looking gig head.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

*Titanium gig test !*

I battled with myself weather to try this or not ? scared I'd mess my gig up, but what the heck , I can make another :whistling: 
http://youtu.be/vNnipIXrYIQ


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

*Cutting shirt tails*



Night Shift said:


> I hear you, Jim.....When you and I go this summer, we will cut shirt tails when one of us misses! When I charter, I have to bite my lip when they miss them, especially when it is a 25" plus fish. I can fish three at a time.



Ok Ron, 
I will make sure my knife is good and sharp when we come to fish :thumbsup: And I will make sure I wear a tough shirt, I'm kind of out of practice :blink: !


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Cosson-Gigs said:


> I battled with myself weather to try this or not ? scared I'd mess my gig up, but what the heck , I can make another :whistling:
> http://youtu.be/vNnipIXrYIQ


This should answer anybody's question about the strength of Jim's Titanium heads. There are flounder gigs and then there are Cosson Gigs. Enough said...


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Ditto, Five Prongs. Geeez, not only are they tuff, they look awesome. I had a guy stab a flounder that was sitting on a boat ramp slab last month. He hit it just like Jim hit those bricks, and it was one of Jims grade 2 titanium. Same result, zero damage. I cant wait to use my new grade 5.
Hey Jim, thats why I sent you an extra shirt last week: Wear it untucked! ( Just kidding)


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

*Extra shirt*



Night Shift said:


> Ditto, Five Prongs. Geeez, not only are they tuff, they look awesome. I had a guy stab a flounder that was sitting on a boat ramp slab last month. He hit it just like Jim hit those bricks, and it was one of Jims grade 2 titanium. Same result, zero damage. I cant wait to use my new grade 5.
> Hey Jim, thats why I sent you an extra shirt last week: Wear it untucked! ( Just kidding)



Funny Ron !
With the looks of me trying to hit that brick, I would have missed a few flounder !!! I very well may need that extra shirt, but maybe I will get to go a fishing and get back in practice soon.:blink:


----------



## Beginner's Luck (Aug 23, 2012)

Jim
I was wondering if this model's available with threaded tines as well? I've been wanting to make some out of solid rod and then take a threading die to them before final assembly. That way you could keep the strength of the solid bar where you need it, but gain the holding power of the threads. It's on my to do list, but that could be a while, probably better off getting one from you.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Beginner's Luck said:


> Jim
> I was wondering if this model's available with threaded tines as well? I've been wanting to make some out of solid rod and then take a threading die to them before final assembly. That way you could keep the strength of the solid bar where you need it, but gain the holding power of the threads. It's on my to do list, but that could be a while, probably better off getting one from you.


Everybody has there on personal preference, but before you go to the trouble it might not be a bad idea to try one of Jim's . I have used the threaded ones before and unless you are gonna be using them strictly on a hard sand bottom you are setting yourself up for a disappointment. The size and holding strength of Jim's new barbed gigs make them more versatile IMHO.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Cosson-Gigs said:


> I battled with myself weather to try this or not ? scared I'd mess my gig up, but what the heck , I can make another :whistling:
> http://youtu.be/vNnipIXrYIQ


 
Multi purpose gig!! Not only can I gig fish, but i can also know down a brick house! :thumbup: Very impressive. What does one of these cost?


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Multi purpose gig!! Not only can I gig fish, but i can also know down a brick house! :thumbup: Very impressive. What does one of these cost?


Pm cosson gigs and tell him how many points you want and he will be able to tell you. Jim is as good as it gets. Good people!

The best time to go fishing is when you can!


----------



## Beginner's Luck (Aug 23, 2012)

5 prongs
Why would I be disappointed if I were gigging something other than a hard sandy bottom? Is it tough to penetrate? I don't care for many sandy bottomed areas, I'm normally on a muddy bottom.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

The amount of resistance is to much and you'll just shove the fish into the mud. In order for them to work there has to be a good solid bottom under the fish.


----------



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

WoW, watched that video and man those are some bad ass gigs. I know where I am getting my next set of gigs from.


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Slayerdog said:


> WoW, watched that video and man those are some bad ass gigs. I know where I am getting my next set of gigs from.


Yeah!! Your next set and probably your last set. You may pass those things down as heirlooms :thumbsup: Screw jewelry...We're passing down Gig heads. Ha! Killed a 22" er last night for first blood on mine. Bout tore the lid off my cooler trying to get her off :blink:


----------

